# eating a whole habanero??



## inferno (Jul 23, 2020)

a few years ago i ate a sliver or maybe even a half small orange habanero, that was shaped like a brain kinda. ~3cm big.
i remember that my face and body was burning up and there was nothing could do to stop it. i had to lay down on the sofa for maybe half an hour.
sweating like a pig. and the day after i was pooping fire.

now i just got some red habaneros, but these look very different, mine looks very similar to these ones below, maybe a bit more elongated. about 5cm long.

and now i wonder if i should eat a whole one. and chew it well. what could possibly go wrong?

would you eat a whole one?


----------



## dafox (Jul 23, 2020)

Nope


----------



## banzai_burrito (Jul 23, 2020)

If these are the Caribbean red habañeros, I think they're hotter than the orange ones


----------



## da_mich* (Jul 23, 2020)

Two years ago my 80 years old grandpa ate a whole ghost pepper like a boss. I picked a ghost pepper and put it on the table and sayed to my grandpa "don´t eat it, its not a normal parika, it´t very hot". He wanted to annoy me and ate the whole ghost pepper. I thought **** he will die now but he only got hiccup.


----------



## inferno (Jul 23, 2020)

banzai_burrito said:


> If these are the Caribbean red habañeros, I think they're hotter than the orange ones



i dont know the exact type. all i know is that they are from holland. i figured the look of them would give people a hint of what type/how hot they are.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 23, 2020)

I've watched a dishwasher do it and a line cook nearly get fired for convincing the dish washer to eat it
Would not recommend


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 23, 2020)

Do not do it. If you do, film it.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jul 23, 2020)

Back around 1985 or so, one of our customers smuggled seeds of scotch bonnet peppers back from a vacation, grew a lot of them and would bring in several pounds at a time to trade to my crazy Greek boss for meals at the New Orleans takeout restaurant.

While we were closing the restaurant, my younger brother made the mistake of holding up a whole scotch bonnet pepper (Jamaican relative of the habanero, ghost pepper, Bahama goat pepper, all the many other local names for a chinensis chili) and telling the dishwasher, a 17 YO kid he would give him $5 to et the whole thing. The kid grabbed it and did eat the whole thing, chewed and swallowed.

Then, we had to do all the cleaning and closing chores without the kid. Because he was sitting on the back steps of the restaurant, alternately crying, having snot run out his nose in rivers and chugging out of a gallon jug of our lemonade (made from freshLY squeezed lemons- he drank the whole gallon while we closed).

My brother gave him the $5. It was hard earned.

I have grown all of these, the super hots are really only for cooking, making sauces, spicing the really hot dishes. It won't kill you, but the only good thing about eating one whole is when the pain ends but the endorphins are still getting pumped out by your body in response to the trauma you just underwent.


----------



## Twigg (Jul 24, 2020)

I have 6 Red Scotch Bonnets in the garden now. Can you comment on the taste or uses? It is the first year I have tried to grow them. I think I got the seeds from either Baker Creek or the Croatian Seed Store. We are growing some other interesting hot peppers this year too. Aji Charapita, Red Aji, Aji Pineapple, Bueno Mulata, Leutschauer and Hungarian Wax.


----------



## Michi (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe ten years ago or so, I had a business dinner at a Mexican restaurant in the US. One of the appetisers on the menu was a selection of fried chillies. I like hot food, and hadn't come across fried chillies just by themselves before, so I ordered that. I got a small plate with probably eight or nine different chillies arranged very artistically and in glorious contrasting colours. The crowning glory was a whole Habanero chilli that was standing upright in the centre of the plate, surrounded by all its colourful and lesser brethren.

I had not come across a Habanero before and had no idea what was about to hit me. I ate the whole thing (after having eaten the other seven or so chillies first). It was an interesting experience. And the next morning was, shall we say, a struggle. I made several vows that morning, all within about thirty minutes, and all of them while I was still in the bathroom…


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 24, 2020)

Just going off of the shape and color I would guess at a typical west indies red habanero. Found/grown all over the Caribbean. 
Should you eat the whole thing, well that depends on your tolerance for heat.
I believe most red habanero are in the 300,000 to 400,000 scoville range.


----------



## VicWire (Jul 24, 2020)

Have a look at Chili Klaus and his friend eating a Carolina Reaper each. Eating starts at 4:10 
(It's in danish, but I think you'll get it anyway  )


----------



## Michi (Jul 24, 2020)

VicWire said:


> Have a look at Chili Klaus and his friend eating a Carolina Reaper each.


I can only surmise that this is some people's idea of having a good time.


----------



## Matus (Jul 24, 2020)

Laste year I 'farmed' some chilies on our balcony what worked pretty well. I DID manage to each a whole habanero - but it was at most 15mm long and it was a TOUGH experience. I am beginner when it comes to chilies. At the same time it needs to be said that habaneros are farm from the most hot chilies. I would not even dare to try those. It takes some getting used to to this stuff. I dried and powdered most of them - the habaneros are rather weak (still strong, but dose-able) compared to say Tordnado where one really needs just a tiny amount to make your soup real hot.

What tastes fantastic ist smoked and dried chilies.


----------



## Michi (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad people, the lot of them.


----------



## Michi (Jul 25, 2020)

Another link about crazy hot stuff here:

Natal Curry Cook-off


----------



## Polycentric (Jul 25, 2020)

I had some habaneros left over from when I was making some braised oxtail. I decided to eat one whole and it was definitely an interesting experience. A lot of pain and jumping around and tons of relief when it was finally all over. 

Probably the worst part though is when it all comes out the other end as lava though.


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 25, 2020)

I ate a whole scotch bonnet once on a bet... whoever goes for the milk first buys booze for the weekend.. Oh, fun of being 18-20 year olds again. Ya, not doing that stuff again. It's like you are breathing fire for 30 minutes and sweat from spots you never know existed


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 26, 2020)

Some years ago now I used to attend a trade show where one company put on a "hot pepper eating contest.' My boss put me in for our group but after 18 Thai peppers she pulled me out. Said I was turning green and she was afraid I was going to toss my cookies all over the place! The lady that won practically every year could eat Scotch Bonnets like they were chocolate candy.


----------



## ian (Jul 26, 2020)

@inferno is all talk and no bite. where’s your habanero vid?


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 27, 2020)

ian said:


> @inferno is all talk and no bite. where’s your habanero vid?


----------



## The Edge (Jul 27, 2020)

On a related note. You can increase your tolerance by steadily eating hotter and hotter things over the course of a few weeks. I used to be able to handle massive amounts of heat when I was younger, but have toned things back considerably. Though, when I really want pain, I just order "Thai Hot" at one of the local Thai restaurants. 

One of my friends wanted to train up to be able to eat a carolina reaper, but I'm not sure that's on my bucket list yet.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jul 29, 2020)

I'd much rather choose peppers for flavour over solely for heat-intensity. Years ago, I bought a cookbook titled Chili Madness,,, and there was a deeeeelicious award-winning recipe in there by Chef Pierre Franet (of PBS fame). Plenty of heat,,, but the key was flavour-blend. If I'm not mistaken he used guajillo, pasilla, jalapeno, and ancho peppers in his chili recipe. I believe there are now several editions of Chili Madness, and the recipes are based on annual Chili cook-offs,,, and the event is put on by C.A.S.A.,,,*C*hili *A*ppreciation *S*ociety of *A*merica.

I always go with "hot" over medium,,,and I never go mild..... but the flavour has to be there too.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jul 29, 2020)

Wasabi and Harissa can be interesting too. The first time I ate wasabi, was at a sushi bar on the Steveston Docks outside Vancouver. There was a little lump of green ingredient on the plate,,, about 1 heaping tbsp,,and having never seen Wasabi,,,I thought it was avocado, so I put the whole thing in my mouth and swallowed it whole. OMG,,,, call 911. I swore that thing was eating a path right through my stomach, and would surely eat it's way through the wooden dock I was standing on, at any moment.

Another experience I had was while making my own habanero sauce. The recipe specifically warned to not touch your face after handling the peppers,,,especially around your eyes. WASH YOUR HANDS with warm soapy water it said. Okay,,,, so I went to the bathroom and did that. After I was done washing, I had to "have a wizz",,, and despite having washed my hands thoroughly,,all of a sudden I started burning up my critical parts,,,and as the heat intensified, I found myself doing the "dance-of-a-thousand-veils" around the bathroom,,, sounding and looking like an agitated chimpanzee "OO-OO-OO"all the while trying to supress a primal scream so others in the kitchen wouldn't hear. Chalk one up to life-experience.


----------



## KO88 (Jul 29, 2020)

u can eat whole and if u r not used to spicy u ll regret it and at the same time u ll get happy rush because of endorphins...

If u r healthy (ok lungs and heart) nothing really bad can happen. Take yogurt and fatty things it works best...

GL and make video


----------



## RDalman (Jul 29, 2020)

inferno said:


> a few years ago i ate a sliver or maybe even a half small orange habanero, that was shaped like a brain kinda. ~3cm big.
> i remember that my face and body was burning up and there was nothing could do to stop it. i had to lay down on the sofa for maybe half an hour.
> sweating like a pig. and the day after i was pooping fire.
> 
> ...



Do it, they´re super good, and the endorphines will make you happy. Day after too. And when you want more good stuff, "chilitantens heta såser" for good superhot salts and sauses.


----------



## KO88 (Jul 29, 2020)

btw u sure that small brain like orange pepper was habanero?

It looked like this? (it s 7pot brain strain yellow and it s really spicy like 5x spicier than habanero)


----------



## Danzo (Jul 29, 2020)

VicWire said:


> Have a look at Chili Klaus and his friend eating a Carolina Reaper each. Eating starts at 4:10
> (It's in danish, but I think you'll get it anyway  )




these two are very close to each others faces lol


----------



## inferno (Jul 30, 2020)

KO88 said:


> btw u sure that small brain like orange pepper was habanero?
> 
> It looked like this? (it s 7pot brain strain yellow and it s really spicy like 5x spicier than habanero) View attachment 88699


thats what the one i ate a few years ago looked like, but without the warts kinda.


----------



## inferno (Jul 30, 2020)

anyway, i ate a whole habanero yesterday for breakfast. i cut it up in 4 pieces and ate them one at a time but in a fairly good tempo. chewed very well. luckily for me this was about 2h before i had to ride to work.

At first it was just fruity and a bit juicy, but then after maybe 1 minute it started getting really hot, my eyes and nose started running like crazy. and my throat started burning too. the burning part lasted for maybe 5 minutes i'd say. i also had a stomach ache for the whole day.

the day before yesterday i got this massive pain in my throat, i felt i was the beginning of either the flu/a cold/corona or some other crap. so i thought what if i eat that habanero, maybe it will kill the bacteria/virus? and it did  disappeared in a day.


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 30, 2020)

You didn’t prepare for that, with some famitodine(sp?) or anything?

PROTIP: two tums and a famitodine will hasten the inevitable.

Edit: your avatar is fitting for the moment.


----------



## podzap (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah habaneros aren't that hot. I grow a lot of chilis and sometimes I just eat them right off the plant to see how much heat they are going to produce. I've eaten Carolina Reapers right off the plant. Not recommended even if you have a high tolerance level like me. Needed a bottle of vodka to wash the burn down!


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 17, 2020)

if you're a masochist , do eat them! If not; what is the point? Add them to food to complement what you are making, hot just for hotness sake does not work for me, and I confess that I like real spicy food. 

Our fridge has a quite collection of Indonesian Sambals, one is made of Ghost pepper, I prefer Sichuan cooking, love the recently discovery of wild Andilaman pepper etc., but eating peppers raw? not for me, unless it;s a new one and I want to get an impression of the flavor profile, in those cases I slice off the tip and middle and lick both..sometimes with interesting results...


----------



## orangehero (Aug 17, 2020)

I've eaten all of the "superhot" peppers whole. And every time I swear I will never do anything so foolish again. Although it's painful and really uncomfortable, sometimes for the whole day, it releases a ton of endorphins and thus is actually pretty addictive.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 17, 2020)

podzap said:


> Yeah habaneros aren't that hot. I grow a lot of chilis and sometimes I just eat them right off the plant to see how much heat they are going to produce. I've eaten Carolina Reapers right off the plant. Not recommended even if you have a high tolerance level like me. Needed a bottle of vodka to wash the burn down!



Try grilling them whole on the Bar-B first,,,, then tell me they aren't hot. You'll still need to drink that Vodka, but, you'll also want to break the bottle to slash your wrists. Even the lowly jalapeno done this way, will shock you


----------



## podzap (Aug 17, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> Try grilling them whole on the Bar-B first,,,, then tell me they aren't hot. You'll still need to drink that Vodka, but, you'll also want to break the bottle to slash your wrists. Even the lowly jalapeno done this way, will shock you



I've actually found quite the opposite: when cooking peppers they seem to lose a significant amount of their heat. But how hot they seems comes down to the genetics of the person eating them and we are all a little bit different. Some people don't feel the pain at all because they are missing the genes.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 18, 2020)

podzap said:


> I've actually found quite the opposite: when cooking peppers they seem to lose a significant amount of their heat. But how hot they seems comes down to the genetics of the person eating them and we are all a little bit different. Some people don't feel the pain at all because they are missing the genes.



Actually, as a family, even when the kids were 10 and 14 years old, all of us graduated to "Hot"almost instantly,,,, never medium,,, and especially NOT mild. That said; I also insist on flavour over heat alone.

Throwing the peppers on the fire heats the seed-oils and allows them to permeate the flesh. Believe me, my "genes" didn't change between the time I ate jalapeno's off the plant, and the time I ate one off the Bar-B. I found that off the vine, they weren't hot at all, and our youngest daughter used to eat them like candy, directly off the plants in our garden when she'd come home from school. Off the Bar-b shocked me, because I always thought that Jalapeno's were so mild.


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 18, 2020)

Right now, the first couple of ghost peppers, "Bahama goat" peppers, fish peppers and Fuego orange Thai peppers are just getting their red/orange colors on. pain. Pain! TIME FOR MORE PAIN!!!


----------



## podzap (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> Actually, as a family, even when the kids were 10 and 14 years old, all of us graduated to "Hot"almost instantly,,,, never medium,,, and especially NOT mild. That said; I also insist on flavour over heat alone.
> 
> Throwing the peppers on the fire heats the seed-oils and allows them to permeate the flesh. Believe me, my "genes" didn't change between the time I ate jalapeno's off the plant, and the time I ate one off the Bar-B. I found that off the vine, they weren't hot at all, and our youngest daughter used to eat them like candy, directly off the plants in our garden when she'd come home from school. Off the Bar-b shocked me, because I always thought that Jalapeno's were so mild.



It's completely subjective. When I cook chilis, I find they lose all their heat.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 18, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Right now, the first couple of ghost peppers, "Bahama goat" peppers, fish peppers and Fuego orange Thai peppers are just getting their red/orange colors on. pain. Pain! TIME FOR MORE PAIN!!!


How are those taste-wise? I tried a chili recipe from a book called Chili Madness,,, recipes from C.A.S.A.'s annual chili cook-off. Chef Pierre Franet (formerly on PBS) had an award winning recipe calling for Ancho, Guajillo, Passilla peppers, and it was DELICIOUS. Plenty of heat, but the flavours were WoW!!!

C.A.S.A.= *C*hili *A*ppreciation *S*ociety of *A*merica.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 18, 2020)

One of my favorite hot sauces is Marie Sharps smoked Habanero pepper sauce. It's not super hot mixed with carrots, vinegar, onion, lime juice, salt and smoked Habanero peppers. It adds a wonderful smokey flavor to dishes.

Soy our Tai lady friend is a good cook she would make dishes for my friend Ito & me. We would be smoking hot when we ate her food. Now we are older & even Soy does not make any where as hot because she cannot handle Xtreme heat anymore. 

Hawaiian chili peppers are easy to grow & are fairly hot. I make my own chili pepper water to put on food


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 18, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> How are those taste-wise?



These varieties were chosen for taste over heat but they are PLENTY hot as well. Taste is key, you can always add more chilis if it's not hot enough.

I will be making hot pepper sauce when I get enough of these ripe, also a few more batches of hotter tomato/tomatillo based salsa.

For the ghost, habanero, scotch bonnet/bahama goat peppers I have been making a sweet, fruity hot sauce based on peaches for the last 8 years or so. My crew calls the sauce "NOT honey"- I reused honey squeeze bottles to dispense the sauce and left one out on the break room table, a new guy asked why the "honey" looked odd. He didn't quite put it in his tea before being told what he had, I label the squeeze bottles now...


----------



## WPerry (Aug 18, 2020)

Any Hot Ones watchers? It's certainly gotten me in to hotter sauces, but I'm not eating whole chilis any time soon. I've got some habanero and Thai peppers growing in the garden and hope to make at least a couple bottles of hot sauce in the coming month or so.


----------



## ian (Aug 18, 2020)

WPerry said:


> Any Hot Ones watchers? It's certainly gotten me in to hotter sauces, but I'm not eating whole chilis any time soon. I've got some habanero and Thai peppers growing in the garden and hope to make at least a couple bottles of hot sauce in the coming month or so.



Hah, Hot Ones is so addicting. It's wonderful watching celebrities in pain.


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 18, 2020)

orangehero said:


> Although it's painful and really uncomfortable, sometimes for the whole day, it releases a ton of endorphins and thus is actually pretty addictive.



A youthful acquaintance of ours was very naughty and ended up in a federal penitentiary for a few years. We visited him and among other things, learned that his fellow prisoners were endorphin junkies who abused hot peppers for the post trauma rush. It was permitted to bring super hot chilis in and give them to people "inside" at the time, don't know if that would still be possible.


----------



## WPerry (Aug 18, 2020)

ian said:


> Hah, Hot Ones is so addicting. It's wonderful watching celebrities in pain.



I've gotten my wife and a couple friends turned on to it (one now regularly orders bottles from Heatonist and tosses a Los Calientes my way each time - it's a very good sauce). Seeing the pain is fun, but the fact that it's often so disarming is the real draw. Between Sean and the scovilles, guards come down and I find myself liking people that I'd previously thought were wastes of time.


----------



## ian (Aug 18, 2020)

WPerry said:


> I've gotten my wife and a couple friends turned on to it (one now regularly orders bottles from Heatonist and tosses a Los Calientes my way each time - it's a very good sauce). Seeing the pain is fun, but the fact that it's often so disarming is the real draw. Between Sean and the scovilles, guards come down and I find myself liking people that I'd previously thought were wastes of time.



Yea, totally. The reason the pain is interesting is because it's so humanizing.


----------



## Bert2368 (Aug 18, 2020)

I put a recipe up here:





__





Other - Ghost pepper/habanero hot sauces


The base recipe I found on the net and started out from was called "Bob's Habanero Hot Sauce - Liquid Fire" -------------------- 12 habaneros, de seeded and chopped One 5.5 oz. can of peaches in heavy syrup (I now prefer to use peaches in natural juice and add more molasses and honey to...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





A quick reprise:

Water, blackstrap molasses, imported habanero peppers, salt, garlic, ginger, tomato puree, axle grease, real hickory smoke, snuff, butts of clove cigarettes, Guinness Stout fermentation dregs, uranium mill tailings, muffler cores, monosodium glutamate, nitrates, nitrites, nitrotes and nitrutes, nutrites, natrotes, powdered pork nose hairs, dynamite, activated charcoal, match-heads, used pipe cleaners, tar, nicotine, single-malt whiskey, smoked beef lymph nodes, autumn leaves, red fuming nitric acid, bituminous coal, fallout, printer's ink, laundry starch, drain cleaner, blue chrysotile asbestos, carrageenan, BHA, BHT, and natural flavorings.


----------

